

Getting PHP framework CodeIgniter to play with Facebook - coldclimate
http://blog.wishli.st/getting-codeigniter-to-play-nicely-with-facebook/

======
dchs
Elliot Haughin's original library is here:
<http://www.haughin.com/code/facebook/>

